# E-Bay.UK



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Although I am an old hand on eBay, I often wondered if they had a wanted page, I have looked but nothing found. I tend to collect Queens RHS Applebee china tea/dinner service, for our own family use, it does not sit in a case getting dusty, we use it and get enjoyment from it.(I have bought extra plates etc to allow for breakages etc).Made by Churchill up in the UK potteries.

cabby


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

There was a 'Want It Now' function but it was a bit clumsy in how it worked, ebay dropped a few years back.

Peter


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Cabby,
Just set it up as a search and save it and the search will be processed every day and an email sent to you with any new items listed.
Bill


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you Bill_Or.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Thank you Bill_Or.
> 
> cabby


I get a few every day from Ebay, I'd have suggested it but I mistakenly thought you meant want ads not sale ads :roll: :roll:

I'll get me coat.


----------

